# Fuel Prices (Three threads merged)



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

I have just signed this petition www.fairfuelUK.com please show your support if you feel strongly enough about this issue


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolute waste of time, the government have no intention of changing the pricing policy on fuel, the exchequer make too much money out of it.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've signed........But as steve said.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

moblee said:


> I've signed........But as steve said.


What he said. Dave, 'we are all in this together' never had any intention of introducing a fuel stability mechanism, or end the war on motorists but it served its purpose.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ditto but I will sign anyway. Blocking roads might work but it's not really very British is it. I would love to see the reaction in the US if fuel prices climbed as they do in the UK, Alan.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep we all need to blockade dover for a change like the french do at callais... unfortunatley I agree with others but I've signed up I hope we get some where.... logic says not a chance


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Signed and past on to names on my address book.

Drew


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't worry about petitions, the Unite union are proposing more strikes at BA, linking up with the students for more aggro,backing the Heinz workers(3.5% +£200 isn't enough), liasing with the fuel tanker drivers, all with the intention of bringing the country to its knees.( communist funded yet again?) The sooner the strike laws are amended the better.

tony (yes I've signed  )


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree....but do not want my flight to Oz delayed next month!!! Need to see my kids....in Brisbane!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apathetic lot aren't we............. !!!

Ray.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Apathetic country.?
Dennis


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Once sobor enough to focus and click on the link I will sign up. There is something going on though. Mr C wants the Fuel Price Regulator introduced. The SNP are laying claim to being the originator of it. The hike in fuel prices works both ways from the revenue created by north sea oil and fuel tax where one would offset the other and be passed on to the motorists. The NATS claim they'll drop fuel by 10p per litre. Well impressed and have completely foregotten about he 80% tax on fuel. Lets see if it happens. 

Keith


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont hold out much hope ,but have signed anyway ,didnt take 2 mins, perhaps if everyone signs up MR C might reduce it by .01p .!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Just signed and the 4 letters to prove your are human were XFUC.
Says it all really 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This cash cow spends over £100 a week in diesel running a business.
I now pay more tax on fuel than I do on income tax. Hence I now drive at 55mph. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I apologise if you are behind me.

dave p


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Signed in hope, as others I now have the trip on MH and car set to read mpg and drive accordingly, car averaged 56.4 over 48 miles today so well chuffed.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I have signed up, I just hope people support the action rather than say "ah nothing will get done about it" which has already been said, defeatists are they all, I would not like them fighting in my corner, also we did not win two world wars with that attitude. I suppose we all have or opinions.

Ron


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Put your post code in here as the price of fuel is escalating
http://www.petrolprices.com/

£1.31.9 in Tesco last night at Whitstable


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*difference*

One way you can make a difference is to slow down a little, maybe do shorter or less trips.

I drive all day but only see afternoon rush hours around Manchester and Liverpool. The things people will do to get home a few seconds earlier is incredible. People still tend to tear around and when I am doing 60-70 on the motorway in my Minivan. Very rare I overtake anyone. All flying past me. But I meet them again on the slip road.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*kent fuel*



locovan said:


> Put your post code in here as the price of fuel is escalating
> http://www.petrolprices.com/
> 
> £1.39.9 in Tesco last night at Whitstable


Petrol 123.9p Manchester Esso
Diesel £127.9 Manchester Esso Rusholme

Bit dear near you mave!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Apathetic lot aren't we............. !!!
> 
> Ray.


Who cares Ray, Alan.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

erneboy said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Apathetic lot aren't we............. !!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, made me chuckle, petition signed too


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

I think that, at some point - and I think we're getting quite close to it - that the Law of Diminishing Returns will set in. Fuel will be so expensive that the quantity sold will diminish, and with it the tax take to the government.

Quite plainly it can't go on like this. A lot of people will be priced off the roads, which will bring in another law: the one of Unintended Consequences.

The only person who seems delighted at the current state of affairs is that scruffy herbert from the Green Party.



:roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tobysmumndad said:


> I think that, at some point - and I think we're getting quite close to it - that the Law of Diminishing Returns will set in. Fuel will be so expensive that the quantity sold will diminish, and with it the tax take to the government.
> 
> Quite plainly it can't go on like this. A lot of people will be priced off the roads, which will bring in another law: the one of Unintended Consequences.
> 
> ...


two things there - it's got nowhere near the first one, I've been out in the car every day this week down the A27 to Portsmouth (keeping my speed to around 65-70), and people seemed to be scudding past me without any thought as to how much fuel they are using. The price rises don't seem to have changed many peoples' habits of getting from A to B, and until the message gets across that they can cut back on their costs quite substantially by going slower, diminishing returns won't happen. 

And your second point, priced off the roads? People with no alternative will have to go on using their cars (or whatever) - especially in rural areas, but for many there is an alternative, and that's public transport, or walking / cycling. We live a couple of miles from a large secondary school, and in term time the roads are clogged up with parents ferrying their kids to school. Yes, pretty horrible weather at the moment, but I seem to remember cycling to school in all weathers, and our kids did the same, or walked to that very school 20 years ago. Maybe some do need to be priced off the road?

I agree there's a great deal of hardship caused by the fuel price rises, but many people can make changes to their travel / commuting habits to offset some of it.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

I have signed and live in hope that the voice of the electorate will be heard and acted upon.

Bognormike makes a valid point about speed. I try to cruise on the motorway at around 60-70 mph with the intention of improving my fuel consumption without crawling along and annoying others. Quite often I come across a much slower vehicle and I pull out to overtake only to find someone bearing down on me at high speed. I assume those people do not care how much they pay for their fuel.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

orian said:


> Quite often I come across a much slower vehicle and I pull out to overtake only to find someone bearing down on me at high speed. I assume those people do not care how much they pay for their fuel.


or how much their company pays for it :roll:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Apparently it was the 80p a ltr barrier being broken that prompted the big fuel protests and blockades. Didn’t know how well off we were did we?

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lires Fill*

In December 2010, to fil my minivan with 65 Litres of fuel was £77. Last week that became £82.

In 1990 I charged more for the work I did then, than I do now.
In December 2010, one of my work providers told me that I had to accept a reduction in Contract rates of 20% or lose the work I had.

I do a lot of miles in my Business.

I have two choices:

Do less miles, cut my work back and income.
Break my back and bank balance trying to earn a decent living.

Not sure where all this is going to end up!

TM


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Fuel Prices*

Well Cameron did say he wants to get the country back on its feet.
We will soon all be walking.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Fuel Prices*



nipperdin said:


> Well Cameron did say he wants to get the country back on its feet.
> We will soon all be walking.


Now that made me chuckle!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I would let a client like that go Trev. If you are making 20% profit you are very lucky, but to discount by that amount would surely leave you doing the work just to maintain your turnover. Do you need to do that for the bank or to keep staff employed? If not I would tell them you can't do it. If you do need them and you think there is room negotiation tell them 20% is out of the question and see what deal you can strike, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://edmi.parliament.uk/EDMi/EDMDetails.aspx?EDMID=42267&SESSION=905

Early Day Motion
EDM 1252

FUEL PRICE STABILISER (No. 2)
11.01.2011

Davies, Philip

That this House notes with concern that fuel duty has reached a record high in the UK, that the UK has the second highest diesel price in Europe, that the increase in fuel duty is bad for business during this time of recovery and that the increase in fuel duty is estimated to cost OECD countries 0.5 per cent. of their combined GDP; and calls on the Government to support the call from the Federation of Small Businesses to introduce a fuel duty stabiliser as a priority.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The protest is really growing


PROTEST PLEASE COME
Posted by Angela Hall at 14:39
january 22 2011
10 AM
Location Coryton Oil Refinery
The Manorway
Stanford le Hope, United Kingdom

More Info Essex SS17 9LL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday, February 5 · 8:00am - 10:30pm


Location Uk


More Info Dundee (Camperdown) Oil Refinery - DD1 3LG

Grangemouth Oil Refinery - FK3 9XQ

North Tees Oil Refinery - TS6 8JE

Killingholme, Grimbsy - DN40 3LW

South Killingholme - DN40 3DW

Eastham Oil Refinery, South Wirral - L65 1AJ

Stanlow (Shell) South Wirral L65 4HB

Milford Haven - Milford Haven Dyfed SA73 3JD

Pembroke (Texaco) - Pembroke Dyfed SA71 5SJ

Coryton (BP) Stanford-le-Hope Essex SS17 9LL

Fawley (Esso) SouthamptonHants SO45 1TX

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday, February 19 · 11:30am - 4:00pm
go slow in to london

Location Clacket Lane Service Station
Between Junction 5 - 6 clockwise M25

More Info SURREY TN16 2ER


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Done


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a different way to gather data to flog on to me, I didn't sign it.

If you don't want prices to rise then don't buy fuel any more than you have to, if we all filled our tanks on Sunday, then didn't go into the petrol stations for a full week they would all panic about why they weren't selling any fuel.

It may be simplistic but it's work, if we could all get it together.

But alas this is England and it's every one for him/herself


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Fight petrol prices*

Hello Everyone,

I recieved this message in an email today, and thought it may be relevant to most of us. If you feel it relevant please send it on. It is a longish message, but please stick with it.

Quote :-
Please see what you think and pass it on if you agree with it.
We are hitting £129.9 plus a litre in some areas now and soon we will be faced with paying £1.50perlitre. So Philip Hollsworth offered this good idea:

This makes MUCH MORE SENSE than the 'don't buy petrol on a certain day campaign' that was going around last April or May! The oil companies just laughed at that because they knew we wouldn't continue to hurt ourselves by refusing to buy petrol. It was more of an inconvenience to us than it was a problem for them. BUT, whoever thought of this idea, has come up with a plan that can really work.

Please read it and join in!

Now that the oil companies and the OPEC nations have conditioned us to think that the cost of a litre is CHEAP, we need to take aggressive action to teach them that BUYERS - not sellers control the market place. With the price of petrol going up more each day, we consumers need to take action. The only way we are going to see the price of petrol come down is if we hit someone in the pocket by not purchasing their petrol! And we can do that WITHOUT hurting ourselves. Here's the idea:
I think that this is a great idea as prices in Spain 1.20 euro, France 1.19 euro and Gibraltar at 82.9 pence.
Martin

For the rest of this year DON'T purchase ANY petrol from the two biggest oil companies (which now are one) i.e. ESSO and BP.

If they are not selling any petrol, they will be inclined to reduce their prices. If they reduce their prices, the other companies will have to follow suit. But to have an impact we need to reach literally millions of Esso and BP petrol buyers. It's really simple to do!!

Now, don't wimp out on me at this point... keep reading and I'll explain how simple it is to reach millions of people!!

I am sending this note to a lot of people. If all of you send it to at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300)....and those 300 send it to at least ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000) ... and so on. By the time the message reaches the sixth generation of people, we will have reached over THREE MILLION consumers! If those three million get excited and pass this on to ten friends each, then 30 million people will have been contacted! If it goes one level further, you guessed it.....

THREE HUNDRED MILLION PEOPLE!!!

Again, all YOU have to do is send this to 10 people. That's all (and not buy at ESSO/BP). How long would all that take? If each of us sends this email out to ten more people within one day of receipt, all 300 MILLION people could conceivably be contacted within the next 8 days!!! Acting together we can make a difference. If this makes sense to you, please pass this message on.

PLEASE HOLD OUT UNTIL THEY LOWER THEIR PRICES It's easy to make this happen. Just forward this email, and buy your petrol at Shell,Asda,Tesco, Sainsburys, Morrisons, Jet etc. i.e. Boycott BP and Esso

Kind regards
Michael & Lorraine Wooldridge


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Makes a change from a Ponsi Scheme chain email I 'spose.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw this one, or something mighty similar, last time when the blockades were out.

Nice idea, but as the evidence of today's prices confirms - this sort of thing ain't never going to work.

Regrettably! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

With respect this is as old as the hills.


I shop where it is cheapest, simply because i purchase over £130 of diesel a week.

Doncaster BP an Esso are usually cheapest in the area.

Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I posted this about a year ago and consensus then was that where ever you buy your petrol most of it is originally sourced from the big players anyway so you only hurt the owner managers of the sites which are branded Esso or BP. Oil company sales are not affected by action like this, Alan.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

With a large percentage of the pump price consisting of duty and VAT the price of the actual product is the reason for high prices. 

1998 - Under the first Labour government led by Ramsay McDonald fuel duty per gallon of petrol rocketed up to 45% and slowly reached its peak of 83% under Labour in 1998. 

1980 - Interestingly fuel duty was only at 45% in 1980 when Margaret Thatcher was prime minister of the Conservative government but it really gathered pace during the John Major/Tony Blair governments when anything over 70% was the norm.

2010 - The average unleaded petrol price was 121.9p per litre - 62% of that is fuel duty. Labour planned to increase that by another penny in October and a further penny January.

Remember what Dave 'we are all in this together' promised prior to the election. If he meant to end the war on motorists he would cancel the duty rise due in April. It is ironic that the revenue to the Government is actually falling as drivers cut back - the golden goose is fading fast.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I think I read somewhere this week that the Tax is now about 80p a litre 8O , given that Esso/BP have to find oil, drill for it, ship it, refine it, refine it, fund the building, staffing of petrol stations, then pay the thieving goverment/ local authorities rates. etc etc, all for the chancellor to take the lions share for doing squat. :x 

Then in my case they take £655 in RFL which no longer goes on the roads, not to forget the insurance tax :roll: .

I am waiting for the day that they invent a machine that when you leave the house, picks you up by your legs, turns you upside down, and shakes you until all the money drops out of your pockets  

Oh, and before some daft *** says that we should all be driving eco cars with no RFL cost, if that day ever came, they would be £250 to tax (they could not afford to lose the revenue). Its just game playing, because they think the public are daft. And surprise surprise we are, because we let them do it.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

*Fuel Prices*

Just seen this on Sky News.

http://www.fairfueluk.com/index.html

Phil


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it's good that people want to do something about this and there are groups popping up everywhere. I have also read reports over the last year that estimate the total tax on fuel to be 70 - 80%, it's the tax that's the problem not the fuel. 

I don't blame BP for the price at the pumps being so high and as a company, a very large company, our economy needs BP and I wouldn't like to see it damaged because of it. 

I lay the blame firmly at the door of No:10 so let them sort it. 

Apologies to the OP but I wouldn't sign up to this one.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Same post, different title. These petitions can never work.
Gerry


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Sorry OP I am not so sure that idea will have much impact.
I have signed up to the undermentioned, which if visited, shows a well organised campaign, which has a wider support includng that of hauliers.
viator

http://www.fairfueluk.com/


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Fight petrol prices*



thesnail said:


> I think that this is a great idea as prices in Spain 1.20 euro, France 1.19 euro


Actually, petrol in France averages €1,40; in Spain at the moment where we are, it's €1,33 on the south coast.

Dougie.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Four threads running!*

Ladies and gentlemen, by my reckoning there are at least four threads currently running on the high price of fuel:

Fight Fuel Prices (this one)
Fuel Prices
Fuel Prices Petition
How Much Are You Paying For Diesel?

Mods ... MO-ODS!!

:roll:


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

What the heck................. Ive put my name on it!

Cheers


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

adgy said:


> What the heck................. Ive put my name on it!
> 
> Cheers


Exactly !! Forgot to say Me too !!

Phil


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:evil: hi all we live in the sticks so we pay country prices and the local garage owner buys his fuel for his own car at tesco because he said he can't afford to buy his own fuel he sells at £1.43 now there is got to be something wrong there .  jud


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

And how much do we pay for a litre of Coco Cola? Water, sugar and flavouring.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Four threads running!*



Tobysmumndad said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, by my reckoning there are at least four threads currently running on the high price of fuel:
> 
> Fight Fuel Prices (this one)
> Fuel Prices
> ...


I have merged three of the threads as requested, but it may wreak minor havoc with the continuity.

I have left the "How much are you paying . . . " separate as it has a different focus.

Mods dread complex merges since the result is always in the lap of the gods! :roll: Hope it hasn't messed it up too much. :roll:

_(N.B. Basic member training course available . . . "Look before you start a new thread". Reasonable rates. Tea and coffee provided! :wink: :lol: :lol: )_

Dave

P.S. Don't know what I'm worried about . . . most members only read the title and the last post anyway! :lol: :lol:


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Just picked up the thread. Signed

Its becoming a bl--dy disgrace

Dave


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Gomm from the RAC Foundation has said "While the £8 gallon of diesel is still miles off for most UK motorists, some drivers in Orkney are already paying £1.58 a litre".

It's on bbc.co.uk


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I signed the petition and sent an email to my MP and got this reply.

A bit bland but at least it made the postman do double take on my mail this morning


----------

